# Having Issues. PLEASE HELP!



## angel27604 (Oct 1, 2011)

I really don't know where to begin, so I'll try to sum everything up as short and swet as possible...

I am a single mother of 3 and have always had relationnship problems I am currently in a relationship with a guy that I have been friends with for a little over a year. I can't say things are bad. I am actually kind of happy EXCEPT he's not bringing home 'the bacon". I am a full time student afte being laid off and he is "looking" for a job. Things are becoming stressful because during our 3 months 2 of my ex boyfriends have popped back up. 1 showed me he was still immature, and the other came with his A game. When ex #2 and I were together he was trying to get on is feet. I stuck it out as long as I could, then finally told him "When you get your isht together (meaning a job, car, and his own place) come get me. Well guess who pops up 7am a few weeks ago with his isht together. I told him I was in a relationship now and he told me when I get rid of my "prolem" let me know because he was ready to start our family. I have not told my BF about this and don't plan on it. I am at my whits end because with me being unempoyed, a student, and having 3 children, I need the help and my BF is barely scratching the surface. Should I stick it out a little while longer, or should I end it before things get too serious..

Oh yea... I forgot to mention the fact that my BF and I live together. PLEASE HELP!!!!

There is sooooo much more to the story. This is the quick version If more informatioi is needed to give better advice, let me know.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Well of course jump on the guy with the "A" game because we all know the best longest lasting most secure relationships are always based upon who can meet your economic needs best.



I think maybe you should fill in the gaps you spoke of.


----------



## angel27604 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok... Gaps:
Well for starters, after leavig ex #2, everybody kept trying to play cupid. Well, 1 of my closest girls introduced me to a guy. We were text buddies for the longest. We even hung out a ouple of times. The chemistry was definitely there, BUT he had a GF he was living with so we just stayed friends. He is a great guy, I just refuse to be "the other woman". My sister told me to do a pros and cons list, which I did.. and he won. Ex #2 would have won except he has 2 kids and the other has none. My curent BF on the other hand has 4 AND has also been married (divorced now). I have no problem with children, but with me already having 3.... I'm a big softie when it comes 2 breaking up with someone...but as I have grown up I see where that has played a MAJOR part in my relationship problems. I just don't know what to do.


----------

